# Code Violations



## Voltron (Sep 14, 2012)

Sure you could send a threatening letter to anyone you like, but I doubt (guarantee) it will not bring you any business in. Also you could forget about repeat customers. :laughing: As far as reporting them to enforcement, you would just make yourself look like a tattle tail, and doing so would not guarantee you the job anyway.


----------



## 480sparky (Sep 20, 2007)

Sounds like a business plan aimed at alienating potential customers.


----------



## Pete m. (Nov 19, 2011)

From a "code" perspective keep in mind that parking lot lighting is not required.

Egress lighting is. 

If you should find hazards contact your local fire Marshall. They are the ones charged with taking care of existing buildings. If you make the call it's very possible they will use your name as a contractor to make the necessary repairs.

Pete


----------



## chicken steve (Mar 22, 2011)

bkdaniels said:


> Hello all.. I am an electrical contractor and I visit commercial and residential buildings daily. My purpose is to solicit my services. There are some buildings I enter that have electrical issues (Ya know. There is always and electrical problem).
> 
> These issues range from broken plugs to no lights in the parking lot, at night. The problems are simular to those of residential tenants who's landlord don't want to do anything. As a contractor, is there a way I can capitalize off of this?
> 
> Contact Local Code Enforcement or send a threatening letter, for example? Do you think this will reflect negatively on my business? Do you think this could be done in a way to draw business back to me? Opinion's please.



Despite the angelic efforts of underfunded feel good bureaucracy, most of the electrical world is either non complaint, functioning on hack maintenance , a safety hazard, with many tomorrows_ 'electrical incident'_ leading media _bleed_.

If you desire to be part of this country's safety biz, it's _all _top down, there is no bottom up, _sorry_.

You can drop all the dimes you have, and they _won't_ come back to you

~CS~


----------



## CADPoint (Jul 5, 2007)

*How to Win Friends and Influence People.*

If your library card is good, you can find the audio there, hard copy for sure


----------



## Meadow (Jan 14, 2011)

bkdaniels said:


> Hello all.. I am an electrical contractor and I visit commercial and residential buildings daily. My purpose is to solicit my services. There are some buildings I enter that have electrical issues (Ya know. There is always and electrical problem).
> 
> These issues range from broken plugs to no lights in the parking lot, at night. The problems are simular to those of residential tenants who's landlord don't want to do anything. As a contractor, is there a way I can capitalize off of this?
> 
> Contact Local Code Enforcement or send a threatening letter, for example? Do you think this will reflect negatively on my business? Do you think this could be done in a way to draw business back to me? Opinion's please.


 
Threatening does more harm. Chances are they will threaten you back harder. 

You can politely call, or better yet offer to beat another guys quote. Leave you card behind. Be nice.

You will win some loose others. A genuine attitude gets people to consider you.


----------



## chicken steve (Mar 22, 2011)

If anyone here can convince the public on electrical safety, they've got my vote....

I've spent decades trying to inform people of the simplest electrical concepts, like not screwing 30A fuses in, or using 1/2" copper pipe to replace the cartridge fuses in these>










~CS~


----------



## chicken steve (Mar 22, 2011)

meadow said:


> . A genuine attitude gets people to consider you.


This is very true Meadow

I'm just burnt out & have a 'tude 

hold my calls, i'm off to the bar! :thumbup:

~CS~


----------



## zen (Jun 15, 2009)

Sounds like u don't get much repeat business, if these violations are bothering u bad enough to wanna threaten them, then you should jump out with a cape on and fix them for free, that way if u got a call back you'd deserve it.


----------



## zen (Jun 15, 2009)

When a customer tells a ec showed up pointing out things that need to be fixed, I "always" reply, funny how they show up to tell u something is broke , you didn't know and he can fix it. Then I go fix it.


----------



## Spark Master (Jul 3, 2012)

I manage a big building. The fire sprinkler company told me if I don't renew his annual contract, he'll report me to the fire marshal. I told him to go F__ck himself.

2 weeks later, he reported me.

3 weeks later, I had a new fire sprinkler company.

4 weeks later, I reported the prick to the building inspector for falsifying sprinkler inspections.


----------



## sstlouis03 (Jun 23, 2011)

chicken steve said:


> If anyone here can convince the public on electrical safety, they've got my vote.... I've spent decades trying to inform people of the simplest electrical concepts, like not screwing 30A fuses in, or using 1/2" copper pipe to replace the cartridge fuses in these> ~CS~


Copper pipe fuses are the strongest best fuses you can buy. I have never had one blow on me. 

Lol


----------



## Meadow (Jan 14, 2011)

sstlouis03 said:


> Copper pipe fuses are the strongest best fuses you can buy. I have never had one blow on me.
> 
> Lol


:laughing:


----------



## bobelectric (Feb 24, 2007)

I was at an electrical code conference given by Joe. T. After lunch, hotel maintenace men were leaving,carrying a ladder. When asked, joe said he called them to replace exit lamps, a life safety issue


----------



## MTW (Aug 28, 2013)

bobelectric said:


> I was at an electrical code conference given by Joe. T. After lunch, hotel maintenace men were leaving,carrying a ladder. When asked, joe said he called them to replace exit lamps, a life safety issue


Cool story, bro.


----------



## dspiffy (Nov 25, 2013)

I work on several buildings, between 1,500-30,000 square feet. I guess you'd call them small to medium size.

If anyone showed up pointing out things that were wrong, and offering to be hired to fix them, I would assume he also had a bridge to sell me, then immediately call my regular guy for whatever field he was referencing. Or tell him to get lost and call no one. 

The only way I could see this POSSIBLY working is if you decided to politely point out, "hey I was in the neighborhood/shopping in your store/etc and noticed" "if you ever decide to get it fixed, here's my card".


----------



## Rong (Feb 23, 2008)

Sometimes the Customer does not see it as a problem to begin with and it would be a hard sell! I would offer a free inspection and then follow up with what you found with the hazard or code violation with a cost est. of what it would take to fix it. Also suggest a energy audit to upgrade lighting.


----------



## 51360 (Jun 9, 2014)

bkdaniels said:


> Hello all.. I am an electrical contractor and I visit commercial and residential buildings daily. My purpose is to solicit my services. There are some buildings I enter that have electrical issues (Ya know. There is always and electrical problem).
> 
> These issues range from broken plugs to no lights in the parking lot, at night. The problems are simular to those of residential tenants who's landlord don't want to do anything. As a contractor, is there a way I can capitalize off of this?
> 
> Contact Local Code Enforcement or send a threatening letter, for example? Do you think this will reflect negatively on my business? Do you think this could be done in a way to draw business back to me? Opinion's please.


Never point out code violations, unless they are life threatening or a serious fire hazard. You will see them daily, often and everywhere.

Best way to explain it is like this. If you want your girlfriend to go on a diet and start exercising, would you tell her? 

Send them a business card and politely offer your services, and like a member suggested, do the first day of labour for free.

As for the girl friend scenario, buy yourself a track suit and join a gym. If she doesn't get the hint, trade up! :no: 

No surprise I am single. :laughing:

Thanks, Borgi


----------



## daveEM (Nov 18, 2012)

Borgi said:


> No surprise I am single. :laughing:
> 
> Thanks, Borgi


Yep. I've learned not to suggest anything to my wife. Especially the diet stuff.

Well maybe I haven't learned. 

Just last week I suggested a way to put the frying pan in the dishwasher. Not a good idea.

Frying pan. Pissed off lady.


----------



## sparky402 (Oct 15, 2013)

daveEM said:


> Yep. I've learned not to suggest anything to my wife. Especially the diet stuff. Well maybe I haven't learned. Just last week I suggested a way to put the frying pan in the dishwasher. Not a good idea. Frying pan. Pissed off lady.


Ive asked my wife "who taught you how to load the dishwasher?" Not a good idea.


----------



## EBFD6 (Aug 17, 2008)

sparky402 said:


> Ive asked my wife "who taught you how to load the dishwasher?" Not a good idea.


That's a good way to find yourself loading the dishwasher for a while.


----------



## The_Modifier (Oct 24, 2009)

EBFD6 said:


> That's a good way to find yourself loading the dishwasher for a while.


Just for curiosities sake, how long is this "while" you speak of- it's not for me but a friend of mine.:laughing:


----------



## LGLS (Nov 10, 2007)

sparky402 said:


> Ive asked my wife "who taught you how to load the dishwasher?" Not a good idea.


Who needs a dishwasher, aren't you married?

Why are women's feet so small? So they can stand closer to the sink!


----------

